# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  vukovar

## liam

drage moje procitala sam postove na temu rodilista u Vukovaru.Malo su stariji ali cini mi se kroz njih da bi bolji izbor bio vukovar nrgo osijek,svoja tri malena sam rodila u osijeku i jedno iskustvo (tocnije drugi porod)mi je ostavio veliku traumu iako nisam jako osijetljiva osoba.posto sam preselila u erdut vukovar mi je cak i blize sto do sada nije bio pa zato nisam razmisljala o njemu.ali evo imam par stvari sto me zanimaju kako bi donjela odluku i ja molim vas koje znate da mi napisete odgovore.
kakva je tamo usluga(da li su ljecnici pristupacni a ne drski i bezobrazni?)
imaju li barem mrvicu suosjecanja?sestre ne odjelu?
da li se smije izaci na svijez zrak dok si pacijent na odjelu?(npr.dok beba spava pa mozes malo udahnut zraka osim zagusljivosti odjela)
ima li kakav kiosk u krugu bolnice ili trgovinica?
smije li mama sama po potrebi presvuci bebu?i da li smije netko drugi prisustvovati porodu ako suprug nece?i eto ako se sjetite jos necega bitnog sto ja nisam recite mi.hvala
(sada sam vas svast pitala :Grin: ispricavam se)

----------

